
Google to sell second-gen Nexus 7 tablet from July: sources - scholia
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/03/us-google-nexus-idUSBRE93205L20130403
======
fakeer
The screen width is too small for a tablet even though it's 7 inches. I
wouldn't buy it just for the width even at that handsome price and great
features and resources at that price. Feels like it's just a forcefully
expanded edition of my Galaxy Nexus phone.

